# All day for one fish



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I ventured out of Mount Vernon yesterday with my good friend John aboard his 19' Donzi . We headed through Hooper's Straits and out to the main stem of the bay and put out a 6 rod spread . We trolled for hours without a knockdown .We were marking an incredible amount of bait and had some great marks on big fish but they just would not cooperate . We were getting a little low on fuel and beer so we ran to Solomons and had lunch and decided to get some bloodworms for backup . Brian at Bunky's only had two bags of some very poor looking worms so he gave them to me for free . We then headed back out to the bay . We trolled for a few more hours to no avail and decided to head towards home . We stopped at Mollies Point and threw the hook in 3 feet of water . My first cast on my 6' St. Croix with Symetre 2500 a big fish nailed the bait . My drag was screeming as the fish took off . If John hadn't pulled the anchor to chase the fish I never would have landed her . She had me down into my 10# mono backing in short order . After about 10 minutes we put her in the boat . 40.5 inches ! Oh the horror ! All day fishing and the fish has to go back ! Oh well . We kept fishing and put 10 or 12 very nice croaker in the boat before we headed for the dock . Beautiful day on the water anyway . Here she is :


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Of all things good and holy. That is a purty fish!!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

All that trolling and she hit on the ole faithful blood worm... ain't that just something... 

Nice Feesshhhhh...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

That is one nice fish Mike. Congratulations. That is one big momma!


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Hell of a fish Mike! Congrats on the catch :beer:


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Nice fish*

Was going to launch the boat this past weekend but coudnt get her ready in time. We usally fish aroun the mouth of the patuxent and over to Hoopers. If your ever out there look out for the "Rubber Duck" we fish those waters 4 to 5 times a month. Anyways nice fish sorry coulnt get those filets but at least you got a great picture. DocMAC


----------

